# sig 1911 stainless compact traditional



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I paid 23$ for the belt, great thick leather,almost 1/4 inch thick 12 - 13 oz leather. The ebay seller will modify the buckles, and belt to your specs. the link >http://www.ebay.com/sch/nobie27j/m.html?item=180817938815&var=480065834555&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562
The holster is a galco fletch model


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

delete please, can figure how to delete this 9:47 am post


----------

